# White shirts black print get fuzzy after wash



## NICKCTA (Mar 13, 2007)

Ok so I did a small 100 shirt run of white beefy T's with black plastisol ink on them. After a wash the black lettering has a white fuzzy things on them. Is this normal?


Thanks


----------



## skunk (Feb 26, 2007)

It's Hard To Tell By Just,"saying It", If You Could Post Up Pictures That Would Be Great!


----------



## NICKCTA (Mar 13, 2007)

I'll put them up friday as I dont have my digital camera with me


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

It is called Fibrillation. Here is some info
U.S. Screen Print and Inkjet Technology - The Facts About Fibrillation


----------



## Bill Hood (Apr 11, 2007)

Well, no it isn't normal, but it is common for this to occur with beginning screenprinters. The phenomenon is called fibrillation.

The 'fuzzy things' are the loose ends of the white t-shirt fibers that have pushed their way up through the black ink. It comes from printing a very thin ink deposit on 100-percent cotton material. The longer the loose ends and the thinner the ink deposit, the more severe the fibrillation. Fortunately, through a study of the problem, and investing in better equipment, materials and most importantly in understand the screenprinting process, the problem can be avoided.


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

Just to add to my first post as well as Bill's. Not only can fibrillation be caused by a thin deposit of ink, excessive pressure can cause this as well. Smashing the ink into the shirt rather than laying it on the shirt will surely cause the fibers to show through after washing.


----------



## NICKCTA (Mar 13, 2007)

He said he doesn't think it's there problem and that he is willing to run them through the drier one more time..Will this make any difference?


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

Running the shirts through the dryer will not help with the fibrillation. The print was already cured.


----------



## NICKCTA (Mar 13, 2007)

Is there any way to stop the fibrillation once the shirts have already been printed and cured?


----------

